
R/DestinyTheGame found a hash puzzle and are asking for help to decode it - wmeredith
https://www.reddit.com/r/DestinyTheGame/comments/3k7ele/spoiler_hidden_hash_puzzle_in_the_mine_area_of/
======
wmeredith
Thought I could crosspot here and do some nerd sniping:
[https://xkcd.com/356/](https://xkcd.com/356/)

